# Rode this weekend with the sole intention of improving glade riding *PIC*



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

conquered marked glade trails with a fair amount of ease. 

it was the unmarked stuff that made me sketch out a bit and i almost bit it pretty hard a few different times. 

would you guys consider these wide open or tight? these were a black diamond glade run that i fared pretty well on.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

looks about middle of the road plus not too steep.. tight is when you can barely fit through the trees, wide open is when you can make wide turns through the trees. looks like you could pick some easy lines in those trees without issue.....


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Argo said:


> looks about middle of the road plus not too steep.. tight is when you can barely fit through the trees, wide open is when you can make wide turns through the trees. looks like you could pick some easy lines in those trees without issue.....


agreed. as a first timer, however, is it a good sign that i was able to navigate this fairly easily? 

can i find this type of openness at most resorts?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

you have to start somewhere. you can usually find open trees at most places. When you get further west like Tahoe and the PNW the trees are really wide open. You get some super tight trees in the Rockies and in Utah..... They do however do "glading" of areas that thins the trees out to make some nice beginner runs.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a nicely spaced tree run. I rode in Whistler, I think a lot of the tree runs there are a bit tight + low hanging branches too.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks like a good place to start.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Those are wide as fuck.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Those are wide as fuck.


Amen. Those are spaced out and have very few human-height branches.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I've never ridden glades cuz I've never been to the mountain so that run looks awesome to me. Tight enough where it doesn't feel too easy, but spaced well enough that I wouldn't have to wonder if I can fit between a pair of trees. Also not too many branches clogged the lines which is a nice bonus. I'd love to ride there!


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Those are wide as fuck.


damn. lol. i was feeling good about myself.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

:finger1: for a beginner that's really not all that wide - certainly not _wide as fuck_


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Its fine, keep doing them, get good at them, find tighter groups, repeat steps 2-4.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ha, don't worry they're not that wide. For most glade riding that's about what you get on the east coast and in the mid west. Colorado can get tight as hell but that's riding you really have to work up to. Your glades are pretty flat, but that's a good way to get a feel for them as you don't want to be falling in trees. As for wide open PNW trees, that's only partly true. Hood for the most part has no wide open trees really, mostly tight riding to about as wide as you have pictured only much steeper.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Those are wide as fuck.


Especially for the east coast. I was in some yesterday were I had to duck under some branches, push some out of the way with my hands and stand up straight to squeeze between trees in other spots. One time I must have had my ass out over my heel edge because I clipped a tree with my butt and spun around. Not a bad place to start though.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Those are wide as fuck.


:lol:



njfastlfie said:


> damn. lol. i was feeling good about myself.


No reason to stop now!  No matter _what_ you might read here from time to time,..? _Nobody_ really hits 40ft booters their first day or two on a board!  :laugh: 



elstinky said:


> BurtonAvenger said:
> 
> 
> > Those are wide as fuck.
> ...


Idk,..? Without taking anything away from the OP's accomplishment his "first time" in the trees and all,..! Based solely on what I can see in that pic alone? I can honestly say I've seen our local with tighter groups of "_People_" on it than the trees in that pic!   :laugh: (_…and unless you're riding in middle earth somewhere? The *trees* ain't gonna up 'n' move on ya!_)  :rofl4:

OP,..? Seriously tho, that looks like a pretty decent glade to begin with to me!! _Far_ better than anything I've got close enough to get any practice on anyway!


----------

